# Das Abenteuer beginnt



## noricom (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin relativ neu hier im Forum und möchte mich als Erstes gerne mal bei Euch vorstellen:

Ich heisse Norbert und komme aus der Lüneburger Heide in der Nähe von Soltau.

Mein aktuelles Aquarium habe ich gerade nach fast 25 Jahren Aquaristik abgeschafft und möchte mir jetzt, nach reiflicher Überlegung, ein 'Freilandaquarium' gönnen. 

Heute war der erste Tag meines neuen Projektes und so sieht es bist dato aus:








LG,
Norbert


----------



## Springmaus (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Abentheuer beginnt*

_Hallo,

und :Willkommen2


na der Anfang ist ja schon gemacht 

Ich find es schöner die Bilder hier direkt hochzuladen!_


----------



## techerridu (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Hi,
suche mal nach Nikolai, der hat ein richtiges Aquarium draußen
Greets André


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Hallo Norbert,
erstmal :willkommen
da hast Du ja richtig Platz.
Beschreibe doch Dein Vorhaben mal genauer.
Welche Art von Teich willst Du bauen? (Naturteich,Koiteich, Schwimmteich).
Denkst Du über einen separaten Filterteich nach oder evt. einen Ufergraben?
LG Markus


----------



## noricom (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Beschreibe doch Dein Vorhaben mal genauer.
> Welche Art von Teich willst Du bauen? (Naturteich,Koiteich, Schwimmteich).
> Denkst Du über einen separaten Filterteich nach oder evt. einen Ufergraben?
> LG Markus




Hier ein kurzes Update: Es geht voran, aber das Wetter... 

Wasser ist auch schon drin. :shock Da war doch was!  Ach ja die Folie kommt nächste Woche. Dafür muss das Wasser wohl wieder raus. 

Es soll ein naturnaher Pflanzenteich mit wenig Fischen (__ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen) werden. Gefiltert soll mit einen Durchlauffilter werden. Aus Platzgründen kein Filterteich, Bachlauf oder Ufergraben.

Trotz des Regens noch einen schönen Sonntag,
Norbert

Ach ja, Ideen zu meinem Projekt immer gerne!


----------



## Lucy2412 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Sieht ja schon toll aus, da bin ich aber mal auf´s  Endergebnis gespannt 

Lg Annette


----------



## noricom (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Hallo Zusammen,

Kurzes Update: Die ersten 30.000 Liter sind drin!   Ob wohl noch die angestrebten 50.000 voll werden?? 

Jetzt hat die Folie etwas Zeit sich zu setzen, bevor es mit der Uferkante weitergeht. Irgendwie dauert doch alles etwas länger als gedacht.

Am schwierigsten finde ich momentan die Plazierung der Findlinge. Kaum liegen sie, ist es doch wieder nicht richtig. 

LG,
Norbert


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Hallo Norbert,
na das geht ja mächtig voran.
Schade dass Du keinen Ufergraben machst, der Platz wäre ja auf alle fälle vorhanden.
LG Markus


----------



## Maifisch (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Hallo Norbert,
bis jetzt sieht es richtig gut aus. 
das Problem mit den Platzierungen kenn ich Ich reiß auch grad wieder alles über den Haufen. Ich will z. B. noch eine etwas größere Flachwasserzone einrichten und die mit dem Teich per Bachlauf verbinden....Wär das auch was für dich? Platz wär ja und mir gefällt der Spruch immer wieder, der hier sehr oft fällt: Wo Wasser ist, da braucht man nicht Rasen mähen......

LG Sonja


----------



## noricom (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

So, langsam bekommt meine 'Baustelle' auch Gesicht. Aber seht selbst:

LG und ein schönes, _arbeitsreiche_s Wochenende! 
Norbert


----------



## techerridu (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Hi Norbert,

Es wird, es wird....

Beim Findlinge legen und auch beim bepflanzen arbeite ich immer nach alten Bonsai-Rules.

Großes vorne, Kleines hinten.

Dadurch wird zwar viel Arbeit verdeckt, aber man erhält irgendwie ein natürlicheres Aussehen.

Schau halt mal in mein Album.

Greets André :smoki


----------



## noricom (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

So nun sind exakt 45.000 Liter Wasser drin und die Teichfolie ist auch fast weg. 



Fortsetzung folgt....



LG,
Norbert


----------



## Azur (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Sieht sehr gut aus. Auch die Form ist Dir sehr gut gelungen. Das Hünen-Grab  im Hintergrund ist auch toll. Respekt....

Liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Hi,

jepp sieht sehr gut aus 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch Pflanzen............... 

Allerdings habe ich auch bedenken, das da ordentlich was an Nährstoffen ein gespült wird bei Starkregen, da der Teich ja doch wohl tiefer liegt als der Rasen.................


----------



## noricom (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Allerdings habe ich auch bedenken, das da ordentlich was an Nährstoffen ein gespült wird bei Starkregen, da der Teich ja doch wohl tiefer liegt als der Rasen.................




Ja es etwas Gefälle ist schon vorhanden, jedoch hoffe ich, dass die Kapillarsperre zusammen mit dem Teichrandband und den noch in Magerbeton zu verlegenden Rasenkanten dies verhindern kann. :beten

LG,
Norbert


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Servus Norbert,
die Teichform gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.
Bei dir würde sich wirklich ein Ufergraben anbieten, der würde in meinen Augen das ganze
noch abrunden, ausserdem hättest Du dann schon das Problem mit dem Nährstoffeintrag
gelöst. Ich hoffe Du hast die Folie noch nicht so kurz abgschnitten.
LG Markus


----------



## noricom (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

 JUCHU - gestern hatten wir, nach einem arbeitsreichen Wochenende, endlich 'Teichrichtfest' 

Der obligatorische Steg ist auch fertig.

Jetzt wird's langsam Zeit, dass der Filter reinkommt, damit sich die Brühe etwas lichtet. Und die Pflanzen kommen dann auch so schnell wie möglich rein.

LG,
Norbert


----------



## sanatee (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

das sieht sehr chic aus. Auch mit der Sitzecke hinten und dem Steg. Gefällt mir richtig gut!!!


----------



## techerridu (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Jo, echt nice...


----------



## Stoer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Hallo Norbert,

dein Teich gefällt mir.  Auch das "Drumherum" ist passend und sehr schön.

Ganz besonders gefällt mir der Mix aus Stein und Holz,womit ich gleich bei meiner Frage wäre !

Was sind das für Holzbohlen im Hintergrund. Die machen optisch einen höchst interessanten Eindruck ?


----------



## Baumeister69 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Die sehen fast wie Eisenbahnschwellen aus!?
Ich find es einfach nur ge..!!!


----------



## noricom (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*



Stoer schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> 
> dein Teich gefällt mir.  Auch das "Drumherum" ist passend und sehr schön.
> 
> ...




Hallo Peter,

das sind ganz simple Eichenbohlen ca. 3 Meter lang. Mit einer Wetterschutzfarbe versehen und in einem Schotterbett eingelassen.



Baumeister69 schrieb:


> Die sehen fast wie Eisenbahnschwellen aus!?
> Ich find es einfach nur ge..!!!




Eisenbahnschwellen dürfen leider nicht mehr verwendet werden (Umweltschutzgründe).   Sie wären aber auch etwas zu schwer.

LG,
Norbert


----------



## Stoer (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das Abenteuer beginnt*

Eichenbohlen, sieht super aus.
Kannst Du die noch einmal aus der Nähe fotografieren ?


----------

